# Jones H Bar and Nexus shifter



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone have a good solution for putting a Nexus shifter on a Jones (or Titec) H bar? Either trigger or twister. It seems like the shifter either interferes with one of the hand positions or is unreachable. I'd like to use this combo for endurance racing, but I'm leaning towards the Mary, since it'll be easier to setup (although missing the Jones style extended position).

Thanks!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

*well...*

Here's what I ended up with. This may work out, although the grip space is at the bare minimum, not sure if that'll bug me.

The crossbar grip still feels usable, but certainly not as nice as it was. Extended horn position is unaffected and flat bar section is unaffected.

I had to change brake levers to get more lever length. Actually, I should have done that in the past, as I always found myself creeping up to the cross bar position just to stay closer to the brakes.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I never liked it so I went with an Alfine Trigger:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> I never liked it so I went with an Alfine Trigger:


How's the reach to the triggers? Any issues, besides the obvious blob being in the way for the extended hand position?

thanks.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

baker said:


> How's the reach to the triggers? Any issues, besides the obvious blob being in the way for the extended hand position?


Trigger access is fine, the blob really isn't too bad, with gloves it's no big deal. I don't use that position much, I mostly use the flat spot near the stem when I'm not on the grips.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Trigger access is fine, the blob really isn't too bad, with gloves it's no big deal. I don't use that position much, I mostly use the flat spot near the stem when I'm not on the grips.


Cool, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Other options are to mount another stem below yours with a cut down flat bar with the twist shifter on it. Another option would be to take the JTek bar end shifter for the 8spds and make a mount for it like a thumb shifter. It is an over the bar type instead of an in the bar type, so the standard Paul's conversion will not work.


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

*Simple solution*

Here is a simple solution. I made these bars to accomodate any shifter (I use Sram Attacks). Plenty of room and comfortable sweep.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

thirstywork said:


> Here is a simple solution. I made these bars to accomodate any shifter (I use Sram Attacks). Plenty of room and comfortable sweep.


That looks like an interesting bar, although it lacks the variety of hand positions provided by the h-bar.

I've put in a decent number of miles with the config I show above. I think it'll work for me...


----------

